# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  میشه من رو کمک کنید واقعا سر در گمم

## Sarah71

من رتبه پارسالم ۱۶۰۰۰ شد و نظام قدیم بودم.از شهریور رفتم کتابخونه و شروع کردم به خوندم.تا اواخر بهمن تقریبا هر روز میرفتم کتابخونه و میخوندم.
آخر بهمن درگیر سرطان پدرم شدم و باید میبردمش دکتر برای تشخیص و شروع درمانش.همزمان این بیماری هم اومد و همه کتابخونه ها تعطیل شد.منم فقط تو کتابخونه میتونم درس بخونم.
حالا برای این مدت باقی مونده نمیدونم چی کار کنم.گفتم امسال که دیگه پزشکی نمیارم این روزا بشینم نظام جدید شروع کنم بخونم.ولی باز میبینم حرف از تعویقه میگم شاید همون قدیم واسم بهتر باشه.اینم بگم که هدفم فقط پزشکیه تا هر سالی که بشه میخونم.
تراز قلمچیمم ۵۷۰۰ هست تقریبا.فقط عمومیا ۶۵۰۰ هست زیست و شیمی هم ۶۰۰۰.ریاضی فیزیکم خیلی خراب میکنه همیشه ترازم رو.
ببخشید طولانی شد.
معقول ترین کار برای این چند ماه چیه به نظرتون؟

----------


## Frozen

*ایشالا که برای پدرتون هرچه زودتر بهبودی حاصل بشه 

دوست عزیز رتبه پارسال شما انقدا هم نجومی نبوده پس نشون میده شما وضعیت درسیتون در کل متوسط رو به خوب هست
ببینید شرایط الان برای همه یکسانه ! فک کنید چن نفر دیگه مثل شما عادت به کتابخونه رفتن داشتن و با این وضعیت دیگه نتونستن برن ! این یه اصله تو کل نظام هستی :کسی که با شرایط نتونه خودشو وفق بده طبق انتخاب طبیعی حذف میشه !
تو این شرایط برنده اونیه ک تا اخرش ادامه بده
پس لطفا ازین شاخه به اون شاخه نپرید راهتون رو ادامه بدید! اینا همه بهونه تراشی های ذهن کنکوریاس که از بعد عید شروع میشه و روند افت ادامه پیدا میکنه و هرروز تعداد زیادی از کنکوریا حذف میشن !
معقول ترین کار تموم کردن دروس مونده هست
اگه میدونید با قلمچی تموم کردن سخته ازش جدا شید و با یه برنامه (تاکید میکنم حساب شده نه ک ازینور رونده و از اونور مونده شید ) درسا رو جمع کنید و تو زمان مناسب هم جمع بندیا رو انجام بدید 
امیدوارم بهترین تصمیم رو بگیرید و موفق باشید*

----------


## DR.del

سلام
ببینین الان این مسئله مشکل خیلیاست یعنی خیلی هستن که فقط تو کتابخونه میتونن بخونن حتی هستن کسایی که شرایط خونشون هم اوکیه هم اتاق مستقل دارن هم خونه ساکته ولی بدلیل جو کتابخونه میرن اونجا و الان به مشکل خوردن.
شما کاری که همه الان میکنن رو انجام بده و جمع بندی کن تا خود کنکور و فکرتو هم مشغول نکن به اینکه شاید نشد و برم نظام جدید شما الانم بخوای نظام جدید رو شروع کنی اونقدری نتیجه نمیگیری که میشه از جمع بندی نظام قدیم نتیجه گرفت.
انشاالله پدر گرامی هم سلامتی خودشون رو بدست بیارن.

----------


## Sarah71

ممنون که وقت گذاشتید و برام نوشتید
برای دعای خوبتون هم ممنونم

----------


## Sarah71

ممنونم از شما

----------


## Mobin.

> من رتبه پارسالم ۱۶۰۰۰ شد و نظام قدیم بودم.از شهریور رفتم کتابخونه و شروع کردم به خوندم.تا اواخر بهمن تقریبا هر روز میرفتم کتابخونه و میخوندم.
> آخر بهمن درگیر سرطان پدرم شدم و باید میبردمش دکتر برای تشخیص و شروع درمانش.همزمان این بیماری هم اومد و همه کتابخونه ها تعطیل شد.منم فقط تو کتابخونه میتونم درس بخونم.
> حالا برای این مدت باقی مونده نمیدونم چی کار کنم.گفتم امسال که دیگه پزشکی نمیارم این روزا بشینم نظام جدید شروع کنم بخونم.ولی باز میبینم حرف از تعویقه میگم شاید همون قدیم واسم بهتر باشه.اینم بگم که هدفم فقط پزشکیه تا هر سالی که بشه میخونم.
> تراز قلمچیمم ۵۷۰۰ هست تقریبا.فقط عمومیا ۶۵۰۰ هست زیست و شیمی هم ۶۰۰۰.ریاضی فیزیکم خیلی خراب میکنه همیشه ترازم رو.
> ببخشید طولانی شد.
> معقول ترین کار برای این چند ماه چیه به نظرتون؟


درکتون میکنم  واقعن . من تابستون تراز حدودیم 5200 اینا بود و یکی از دوستام با کتابخونه اشنام کرد . از تیر که شروع کردم به خوندن اونقدر مفید بود که تو مهر به 6200 و بهمن به 6800 رسیدم . ولی بعدش دیگه کتابخونه هارو بستنو منم شدیدا افت کردم . چون تو خونه نه صندلی درست حسابی هست . نه میشه تمرکز کرد . ولی چاره ای نیس . قوی باشین و بدونین که تنها نیستین

----------


## Sarah71

اصلا داغون شدم بخدا.
صبح ساعت ۶ کتابخونه بودم تا ۱۰ شب.
خودم نگهبان رو بیدار میکردم که در رو باز کنه!
خونه دو ساعت هم نمیتونم بخونم.فکر کنم شما بتونی درک کنی.
خوش به حال اونایی که تو خونه با هر شرایط میتونن بخونن.

----------


## reza333

حتما تا کنکور خود نظام قدیمو بخون و اصلا نظام جدید و فکرشم نکن. حتی ممکنه امسال کنکور نظام قدیم از پارسال اسونتر باشه بعد اگر از الان دیگه نخونی خیلی حسرت بخوری. هنوز سه ماه وقت داری. برای فردی مثل شما که صفر نیست  زمان بسیار خوبیه. 
نکته دیگه این که شما با خوندن نظام قدیم ، تا حد خیلی زیادی داری نظام جدیدم پوشش میدی مباحث و مفاهیم مشترک خیلی دارن.  یعنی خاطرت جمع اگرم امسال به مطلوبت نرسیدی ، برای سال دیگه کارت سبکه.

پس بکوب همون نظام قدیمو بخون . که یک تیر و دو نشان میزنی. حداقل سه ماه وقت داری.

----------


## Mobin.

> اصلا داغون شدم بخدا.
> صبح ساعت ۶ کتابخونه بودم تا ۱۰ شب.
> خودم نگهبان رو بیدار میکردم که در رو باز کنه!
> خونه دو ساعت هم نمیتونم بخونم.فکر کنم شما بتونی درک کنی.
> خوش به حال اونایی که تو خونه با هر شرایط میتونن بخونن.


منم افت ساعت مطالعه داشتم . اما چاره نیس . اگه نتونین خودتونو وفق بدین باید بشینین برای کنکور بعدی .

----------


## zansia

من پارسال کتابخونه میرفتم تا عید
بعد عید مشکل پیش اومد نرفتم و هیچی هم نخوندم تا دو هفته به کنکور که نصف روز رو تو خونه میخوندم
امسال هم کتابخونه نمیرفتم و نمیخوندم و حسم این بود چون کتابخونه نمیرم نمیخونم
تا اینکه الان یه هفتس دارم میخونم و بهتر از پارسال که کتابخونه میرفتم هم دارم میخونم
من اول رفتم سراغ مبحثی که ازش میترسیدم گفتم هرچقدرم طول کشید باید بخونم و شروع کردم (حدود یه سال نخوندم و کلافه بودم از نوندنم به خاطر همین با مبحث سخت هم تونستم شروع کنم)
ولی شما بجز این میتونین الان برای شروع حتی از مبحثی که هزار بار خوندی و دوسش داری شروع کنی (مثلا من همیشه حوصله فیزیک رو دارم)
با مبحثی که دوست داری و توش قوی هستی شروع کن که اگر هم تمرکزت کم بود بتونی تا حدی از پسش بر بیای کم کم مباحث بعدی رو هم وارد برنامت کن

----------


## WickedSick

*ایشالا که برای پدرتون هرچه زودتر بهبودی حاصل بشه 
در مورد سوالتون هم, باید رفع اشکال کنین.
اولا باید این مدت رو عالی بخونین و اصولی بخونین. علامت بزنین و...
همچنین دقیقا آزمون هاتونو تصحیح کنین و دقیقا رفع اشکال کنین. ببینین چه درسی و چه قسمتی رو ضعیف ترین و باید کار کنین.
یه جمع بندی درست هم داشته باشین. 
*

----------


## a.t.n

برو بالا پشت بام 
یا 
انبار خونه تون 
البته اگه شرایطش هست

----------


## amaz

1. اصلاً نظام قدیم رو الان عوض نکن. به هیچ وجه به هیچ وجه وگرنه نابود میشی! الان وقت همچین تغییر بنیادی نیست!!!!!!!
2. امیدوارم پدرت هرچه سریعتر بهبود پیدا کنه.
3. یه برنامۀ‌ منظّم بریز و هرجا پیدا کردی بخون. بگرد دور و برای خونه ببین خلوت ترین و ساکت ترین مکان چیه. اگه توی خونتون میز نداری یه دونه از این میزهای تاشوی قابل حمل بخر. اگه داری که فبها. خوندن تو میز خیلی آسون تره.
4. زیاد رو صندلی حساس نشو. صندلی منم افتضاحه صندلی آشپزخونه رو آوردم گذاشتم پشت میزم!!! به دو دلیل اول کنکور هم صندلیش به درد نخوره ثانی صندلی خیلی خوب خیلی هم فرق نمی کنه برای رفع کمردرد و گردن درد باید ارگونومی صحیح رو رعایت کنی و ورزش کنی!!!
5.اگه به محیط خونه عادت کنی خیلی بهتر از کتابخونست. اولاً اینکه خونواده ی خودتن و مهربونن و به درست اهمیت میدن نه مثل کتابخونه که تقریباً همه به فکر خودشونن  :Yahoo (68):  ثانیاً اونا با سروصدای تو مشکلی ندارن و برعکس کتابخونه فضای خفقان و مرگ در اثر صدا نیست.  :Yahoo (101):  من به شخصه نمی دونم شما چطوری تو کتابخونه دووم میاوردید. 
خدافظ

----------


## ifmvi

*یه گوشه ی آروم تویِ خونه پیدا کنید اگر جوِ خونه آروم نیست (مثل خونه ی ما ) چندتا راه رو خودم امتحان کردم جواب داد ، بعضی از هندزفری ها خوب صدای محیط رو میگیرن ، اگر هندزفری یا هدفون دارید امتحان کنید ببینید صدا رو میگیره یا نه . اگر صدا رو نمیگیره موزیک بی‌کلام بذارید و ادامه بدید . یا مثلا من پنکه ی اتاق رو که روشن می‌کنم صدایِ بیرون رو میگیره و میتونم راحت تر تمرکز کنم .
اگر میز و صندلی ندارید یا میز و صندلیتون خوب نیست ، روی زمین یه دو تا متکا یا اگر میز تا شو دارید بذارید و درست بشینید که کمر درد نگیرید . قسمتی که میخواید بخونید رو نورش رو تنظیم کنید ، نور کم آدم رو خواب آلود میکنه . چراغا رو روشن کنید یا چراغ مطالعه استفاده کنید یا حتی نور گوشیتونم میتونید بندازید روی کتاباتون که اوکی بشه . دمای محیط خیلی مهمه اگر خیلی سرد یا خیلی گرم باشه احتمالا خوابتون بگیره . صبح صبحانه ی کامل بخورید که انرژیتون کافی باشه اگر این نکات رو رعایت کنید توی خونه هم میتونید بخونید . خونه ی ما شلوغه اما سعی کردم با رعایت یه سری نکته محیط درس خوندنم رو آماده کنم و درسم رو بخونم .
ان شاءالله پدرتون هرچه سریعتر بهتر بشن و به هدفتون برسید*

----------


## Colonius

> *یه گوشه ی آروم تویِ خونه پیدا کنید اگر جوِ خونه آروم نیست (مثل خونه ی ما ) چندتا راه رو خودم امتحان کردم جواب داد ، بعضی از هندزفری ها خوب صدای محیط رو میگیرن ، اگر هندزفری یا هدفون دارید امتحان کنید ببینید صدا رو میگیره یا نه . اگر صدا رو نمیگیره موزیک بی‌کلام بذارید و ادامه بدید . یا مثلا من پنکه ی اتاق رو که روشن می‌کنم صدایِ بیرون رو میگیره و میتونم راحت تر تمرکز کنم .
> اگر میز و صندلی ندارید یا میز و صندلیتون خوب نیست ، روی زمین یه دو تا متکا یا اگر میز تا شو دارید بذارید و درست بشینید که کمر درد نگیرید . قسمتی که میخواید بخونید رو نورش رو تنظیم کنید ، نور کم آدم رو خواب آلود میکنه . چراغا رو روشن کنید یا چراغ مطالعه استفاده کنید یا حتی نور گوشیتونم میتونید بندازید روی کتاباتون که اوکی بشه . دمای محیط خیلی مهمه اگر خیلی سرد یا خیلی گرم باشه احتمالا خوابتون بگیره . صبح صبحانه ی کامل بخورید که انرژیتون کافی باشه اگر این نکات رو رعایت کنید توی خونه هم میتونید بخونید . خونه ی ما شلوغه اما سعی کردم با رعایت یه سری نکته محیط درس خوندنم رو آماده کنم و درسم رو بخونم .
> ان شاءالله پدرتون هرچه سریعتر بهتر بشن و به هدفتون برسید*


اضافه میکنم به حرفتون ، موزیک وایت بهتر از بیکلامه

----------

